# building a wind generator



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what motor?


----------



## jumptruck (Nov 5, 2009)

*building wind generator*

ametek 99 VDC


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

that's not what I meant. 


A wind turbine generator is going to have a generator, not a motor although either one will work for the other depending if you are putting power in or taking it out. Units designed to be one or the other are generally more efficient for their intended purpose.

anyway; are you doing direct drive or belt drive? In either case, from what I have gleaned quickly from the net,the shaft is simply 5/8". I do not know if there is a keyway or not but that that does not appear to be an odd size for a pulley.


----------



## jumptruck (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you for your help


----------

